# Star Wars vs Star Trek



## Qwxy (Feb 22, 2003)

*Star Trek Vs Star Wars*



> _Originally posted by EmilyH _
> *
> Of course, some people can't tell the difference between Star Trek and Star Wars.  Go figure. *



i can easily tell the difference.
Trek has more films
Trek is more popular (i think)
more Trek things have been done than wars
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
Trek is infiately better (imho)
by the way did i mention that i voted for kirk and that Trek is infiately better (imho)


----------



## imported_Data (Feb 24, 2003)

LOL! :rolly2: I'd agree with you! :rolly2:


----------



## timdgreat (Feb 24, 2003)

I dont agree, STar wars all the way:rolly2:


----------



## Qwxy (Feb 24, 2003)

sorry tim but i have an android capable of making either millions or thousands (i cant remember which) or mathematical equations (and working them out) per second on my side (thats data by the way) and you and vader and ships which struggle to get to light speed i have data, starfleet, Starfleet HQ, loads of races, The Borg and even the Q on my side


----------



## timdgreat (Feb 24, 2003)

ha we have the imperial navy and the force, not to mention the Emperor, Yoda and a little robot that can do anything even fly, R2:rolly2:


----------



## Qwxy (Feb 24, 2003)

we have an android that DOESNT walk like it is constantly constipated (c3p0 the weird one data the better one) we have Starfleet which now has loads of warships and soveriegn ships, we have species 8472 we have the borg fleet, ok so that should get rid of the empires fleet several times over.
to get rid of R2D2 we would simply activate a EMP or use a phaser to overide his power relays and fuse them keeping him off and throw a small stone at '3p0' so he will fall apart again
the emporer, the force and yoda could all be beaten with a thought from just one member of the 'Q' continum


----------



## timdgreat (Feb 24, 2003)

ha we have thrawn who would out think the Qs any day, then we also have Death stars and many other kinds of powerful ships to destroy ur vaunted fleets:rolly2: , and dont forget the borg are with out there queen now:rolly2:


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd say Darth Vader because Star Wars is more reckonisable for the general populus (but not by much to Star Trek)


----------



## timdgreat (Feb 24, 2003)

no Vader is not our spokes charecter, we hvae Yoda for that and if ur into the EU then there is Thrawn:rolly2:


----------



## Qwxy (Feb 24, 2003)

oh come on!!!
the words 'Klingon' and 'Phaser' are actualy in the dictionary now. you dont have 'force, the' in the dictionary!!!!! and yes klingon really is in the dictionary look in the newest one out or out next as i read an article not long ago saying they had been added


----------



## timdgreat (Feb 24, 2003)

so i still think SW is better always will im still a trekkie though, just not as much as i am a SW fan:rolly2:


----------



## gravityvaliance (Feb 26, 2003)

the universe revovles about with laws,one of which is that the two seperate worlds of star wars and star treck are exactly that,what if one or the other dissapeared,then you could'nt argue over trviality like who's better data or c3po
-which actaully could be set to a language powers arguement,with each yapping constantly till one makes a mistake after about 350 different language statements


----------



## angelle myst (Feb 27, 2003)

Well from Star Wars there came an actual religion! (If this is a competition!)

I'm strongly on the side of Yoda 

x x x


----------



## Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

But there aren't any _Millennium Falcon_ space shuttles!


----------



## timdgreat (Feb 27, 2003)

unfortunatley true, but the fact that we have a religion from Sw out ways that, by far:rolly2:


----------



## Qwxy (Feb 27, 2003)

um you dont have any of your own languages

people are/have actualy learning/learnt
klingonaese (that is the proper spelling check the book 'the final reflection'
Bajoran
vulcan (i think some people have learned some of it)
other people live by a code of honour like the klingons and follow a variation of that religion (obviously no first man killed god otherwise almost the whole world would have been worshiping various dead people)
and also a variation of the bajoran religion is starting to grow somewhere in america.
so we have languages, shuttles, warships, religions, real phasers that actually work (in america being designed to fit onto vans or helicopters to combat terrorists), more species, a lot more room to move around in, time travel, female captains, black captains, russian helmsmen, women in short skirts having a lead role in the 60's
need i continue??


----------



## angelle myst (Feb 27, 2003)

Ah but the Jedi religion was actually recognized on the latest census over here, i don't remember seeing Bajoran or Klingon or anything?

x x x


----------



## timdgreat (Feb 28, 2003)

yes thank u Sammy :rolly2:


----------



## Shinova (Mar 1, 2003)

I will attempt to insert a measure of seriousness into this topic, though I'm not as qualified as some other people I know, but anyway:



In terms of an actual war or battle between SW and ST, SW wins. There are many, many sources to back this up, including direct incidents from the films and the tv shows.



In terms of popularity: I think SW wins out on this one too. You go up to someone in the US and say the name "Darth Vader", they WILL know who you are talking about. ST has a similar level of popularity, but not as much as SW. And SW is more liked by the mainstream populace, and less attributed to nerdyness than Trek.



Story quality: Depends on which ST series you're talking about. General consensus amongst most sci-fi fans indicate that the original series was the best, followed by Next Generation and Deep Space 9, then Voyager, then the newest, Enterprise.

For Star Wars: There's the original three and the new ones. Almost all SW fans will say the original ones are better.

Anyway, on whether SW or ST is better, storywise, here's a sort of scale, from worst to best:

Enterprise -> Voyager -> Star Wars prequels -> Deep Space 9 -> Next Generation -> The Original Series, tied with SW the original trilogy.




If there's anything someone would like to bring up, such as a question or an argument, feel free to do so.


----------



## Stryker (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Qwxy _
> *sorry tim but i have an android capable of making either millions or thousands (i cant remember which) or mathematical equations (and working them out) per second on my side (thats data by the way) and you and vader and ships which struggle to get to light speed i have data, starfleet, Starfleet HQ, loads of races, The Borg and even the Q on my side *




They would not stand a chance against the borg

Could you imagine what Jabba the Hut would look like assimilated? 


Stryker


----------



## timdgreat (Oct 20, 2004)

thats a scary thought, i try not to think about it:rolly2:


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2020)

In there here and now , you have multiple  trek tv series  in production and 3 kelvin timeline movie so far this century and possibly a 4th film in that part of the franchise  Star Wars has added  5 new films  to the franchise  and has had two very successful animated seres and  a successful live action series with the prospect of more and further feature films down the Line. I would argument could be made that both hav had comparable success.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 5, 2020)

I don't think that anyone can argue that Star Trek is more successful than Star Wars. I've always preferred Trek to Wars, but that's because Trek is actually science fiction and Wars is wizards in the future.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 6, 2020)

I’ve never understood the need to compare the two.

My personal preference is The Original Trilogy, Star Trek (TOS, TNG, DS9 and the Abrams movies), Prequel Trilogy, Star Trek (the remainder) then the Sequel Trilogy.

Of course, Babylon 5 is my ultimate favourite.


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2020)

As this is a thread within the TV section of Chronicles that has been revived from the dawn of time itself, then I would argue that, historically, _Star Trek_ has been the most successful on TV, while _Star Wars_ has been much more successful at the cinema. As this is a TV thread then_ Star Trek_ will win.

However, if we are talking about quality, then several of the _Star Trek_ movies were very good (and I'd argue much better than some of the _Star Wars_ films) while _The Mandalorian_ TV show is exceptionally good indeed. If we are talking animated TV then_ Star Wars Clone Wars_ easily tops _Star Trek: The Animated Series,_ but there is also now _Star Trek: The Lower Decks_ to consider. There is too much of both franchises now with varying degrees of quality to compare them.

If you are talking about pop culture, then ask an average person in the street if they have heard of James T Kirk or of Darth Vader. I expect very few people have never heard of either. Star Trek has some much older fans since it has been around a lot longer, but that is less true as time passes. Both have fanatical fans. As already pointed out in this thread, _Star Trek_ has created a new language, _Star Wars_ has created a new religion. Again, comparison is difficult.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 6, 2020)

On a slightly  silly note , has anyone ever seen the Robot Chicken bit *The Convention Fight *? It pits Star Trek Fans against Stars Wars Fans . It pokes fun at both franchises fanbases . But there is a bit of loving homage to both franchises in that one .


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 8, 2020)

I've seen most of the Trek shows (Enterprise aside) and even been  to a few conventions. In my opinion Star Trek is much more a social commentary asking thought provoking moral questions whereas Star Wars is all about sitting back and enjoying the ride.

Apart from the fact that they are both set in space, there is very little about which to compare the two.


----------



## Glaysher (Sep 8, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> In my opinion Star Trek is much more a social commentary asking thought provoking moral questions



It used to be but is it still?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 8, 2020)

Glaysher said:


> It used to be but is it still?




Good point, no it isn't. But Star Trek in the form it was originally intended(and at the time the OP raised the question) ended after Voyager imho. I actually quite like the reboot movies, but it's now  more Star Wars than Trek.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 8, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> Good point, no it isn't. But Star Trek in the form it was originally intended(and at the time the OP raised the question) ended after Voyager imho. I actually quite like the reboot movies, but it's now  more Star Wars than Trek.


I refer to the 'reboot' films as 'Bra Trek. It has no bearing on Star Trek whatsoever to my mind.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 9, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I refer to the 'reboot' films as 'Bra Trek. It has no bearing on Star Trek whatsoever to my mind.




The Star Trek films have always struggled to find their place in the ST universe imho. The original was an utter travesty, II-VI were good to varying degrees, but most importantly they felt like Star Trek. As soon as TNG characters were introduced and became the focal point , the movies turned into action flicks and more and more seemed to revolve around Data's character. Although I like TNG tv episodes, somehow it didn't successfully transfer to the big screen.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 9, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> The Star Trek films have always struggled to find their place in the ST universe imho. The original was an utter travesty, II-VI were good to varying degrees, but most importantly they felt like Star Trek. As soon as TNG characters were introduced and became the focal point , the movies turned into action flicks and more and more seemed to revolve around Data's character. Although I like TNG tv episodes, somehow it didn't successfully transfer to the big screen.


When I first saw TMP in 1980 I was pretty disappointed. However, as I've gotten older I've come to appreciate its good points and not dwell on the poor ones. Of course Wrath of Khan is brilliant.

You're right about the TNG films. They never seemed to live up to the tv series. I would have loved to see a DS:9 film.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 10, 2020)

First Contact wasn't bad...


----------



## Rodders (Sep 10, 2020)

I didn't think First Contact was a great film, at all. Don't get me wrong, it was enjoyable enough and had some really good bits, but I didn't rate it highly.

Love TMP. Definitely an underrated gem in my opinion.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 10, 2020)

First Contact wasn't bad, but imho it wasn't Trek in the way that II-VI were. 

Motion Picture I've seen several times, and it still feels like it's more about the arty space-shots than it is about the story, which could easily have fit into 1 regular 50 minute episode (with room to spare). Obviously more inspired by the movie 2001 than by the tv series.  For me the only good thing about it is that they learned all their lessons for the next one which is pretty much the antithesis of the first one. And the idea of a space probe returning to Earth , destroying all in it's way as it seeks answers was far better done in IV.


----------



## Harpo (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 9, 2022)

Chalk and cheese


----------



## Rodders (Feb 13, 2022)

It's okay to like both, though. The whole "Vs" thing implies one or the other.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Feb 13, 2022)

Some of the very best Trek episodes (nearly all TNG) are very very good, and very different to what makes Star Wars so great. The Inner Light, The Measure of a Man, The Lower Decks, Half A Life and one of the most poignant (and one of Data's best episodes) In Theory. When it goes all shooty, it loses most of what makes it so great.

Conversely, Star Wars is at it's best when it is action, which is why the original 3 movies are so great. When it starts to go all angsty with the transition of Anakin to Darth and brings in galactic politics as it does in the prequels , it loses most of what makes it great.

So if I want to sit down to an action packed movie, I'll watch ESB. If I want a more contemplative couple of hours in front of the box, I'll watch one of the episodes listed above, or a Q episode.


----------

